# pedialyte bath solution



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

For those of you who have done a pedialyte bath, what solution do you recomend? 100% pedialyte?


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

yes, obviously do not get flavored. It is the electrolytes that are refreshing the frog just like you and i are better off with a power drink versus just plain water, so you don't want to dilute it at all. I found that first of all if you can gently soak the frog with just a little without being to aggressive will help the stressful process. After they have had a shallower soak for a while you can heighten the depth a little more. At the end of the bath I try to give the frog a little shower, sort of the rinse away slime and old skin, you will at times actually see the slime washing away, especially on the first bath. I have soaked up to an hour. This is just what I have done, i am no doctor.

Depending on the problem for why you are soaking the frog you may want to ad certain medications via a doctors directions. Usually I ad my medications after I have soaked the frog (dripping onto his back) so i am working with skin that is clean and fresh and hopefully ready to take in what is given.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

> But dont forget that 2/3 power drink and 1/3 water mixed is basically the ideal hydrating solution for a human body and just power drink isnt that good for you.
> 
> So i would dilute it a bit unless the frog needs imediate revitalization


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

[/quote]you and i are better off with a power drink versus plan water...


> But dont forget that 2/3 power drink and 1/3 water mixed is basically the ideal hydrating solution for a human body and just power drink isnt that good for you.
> 
> So i would dilute it a bit unless the frog needs imediate revitalization


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

wow i cant figure out the qoutes right now?  

any wasy the 1/3 wtaer to 2/3 power drink is the impt part


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

again I am no doctor but this is not the equivalent to a power drink. this is actually designed for infants and I have 5 kids and have used pedialyte as a common drink when my kids where young and sick. This was never recommended to be diluted by any doctor for the reasons why you do want to dilute power drinks. I have always used pedialyte at full strength personally with no ill effects on my frogs.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Full strength. I play a doctor on TV. :wink: 

Shawn


----------

